# bloodworms



## Humdi

so i'm thinking of raising my own blookworms.
they sell the eggs online, i've been reading the "how to".
has anyone tried this or is it a waste of time?


----------



## Hysteresis

There are two kinds of "blood worms". The kind you can farm is for pet fish food and only grow to 1" long. The bloodworm used for fishing bait can not be raised. 

http://www.ehow.com/about_5449377_bloodworm-farming.html


----------



## catman

If you like to fish freshwater for bluegills those little 1" worms would be great but maggots are better and easy to raise.


----------



## Humdi

$4/gallon of gas, $12/pack of bloodworms at some 7/11 around bay bridge, there's got to be a cheaper way to fish.
i'm about to download a fishing game on the ipad for $2.99 and fish out of my bedroom.
there's got to be a cheaper way


----------



## Hysteresis

Humdi, when I started bay fishing last year especially during Sept-Nov, I bought a can of night-crawlers from Wal-mart for $2.99 that could last two trips. First use the night-crawlers to catch spot (and perch), then use spot to catch those blues and stripers. I figure one trip to SPSP costed me about $15-25 last year and I was way ahead with all the fresh fish I could enjoy. Of course now I spend a lot more than that everytime I go fishing and I just can't help it. We all have issues don't we?


----------



## ChuckFinley

Hysteresis said:


> Humdi, when I started bay fishing last year especially during Sept-Nov, I bought a can of night-crawlers from Wal-mart for $2.99 that could last two trips. First use the night-crawlers to catch spot (and perch), then use spot to catch those blues and stripers. I figure one trip to SPSP costed me about $15-25 last year and I was way ahead with all the fresh fish I could enjoy. Of course now I spend a lot more than that everytime I go fishing and I just can't help it. We all have issues don't we?



And, if you buy a worm farm kit, even the earthworms are free..either that or just harvest them out of your lawn yourself..especially in this rain.


----------



## Stink-bait

I use fish bites and they work great for most everything. The gulp worms might work for rock. The fish bite cost about $8 and last a while.


----------



## earl of DC

Only time i hav used FBs sucessfully is when im down by crisfield or below aka Va, otherwise its the BWs from 202 
im going to get.


----------



## Espresso

FB BW works great for catching bait fish. Often times you can catch half a dozen Spots/Perch with a single piece before it falling apart. Real bloodworm is pricey and personally, I'd only get it for early spring Stripers in the bay. Otherwise you won't be catching much at SPSP during the spring run. I've never been successful using FB BW for Croakers but shrimp is a great alternative. At the end of the trip though, buying bait is just part of the expense besides gear, tackle and gas. Skimp on bait and you're not going to have a productive trip.


----------



## WDinarte

Probable the best it is "cut" the fishing trips and NOT to cut the $ on baits... if before for me was 4 trips on a MT probable now only will be 2x month...


----------



## catman

Learn to use a cast net and you'll never have to worry about the cost of bait again. That's something I learned from the original Warriors - Anthony & Fl Fisherman (Jason). For some reason folks think they have to have bloods and that's not not he case at all. Also learn how to use lures. 
When I'm fishing from my boat it's livelining small w perch, spot and jigs. Hook up with another fisherman to share gas expenses.


----------



## WDinarte

yeap... I been learning that we have some more options on baits and some of they are just on the sand all year round, The cast net it is a great idea... I learn how to fish with cast net before to lear with a rod.... lol I allways keep it on my car on any fishing trip.


----------



## goggle eye

New to the forum. I use a sabiki rig for bait; i need to get a cast net, too, though. Also, chinese supermarkets are great for picking up herring, spot, shrimp, etc. The one by me sells stuff for a couple dollars a pound. Too bad they don't sell peelers.


----------



## catman

goggle eye said:


> New to the forum. I use a sabiki rig for bait; i need to get a cast net, too, though. Also, chinese supermarkets are great for picking up herring, spot, shrimp, etc. The one by me sells stuff for a couple dollars a pound. Too bad they don't sell peelers.


Welcome to the forum and thanks for the chinese market tip. Bait doesn't have to expensive. BTW if your sabiki rig has more than 2 hooks it's illegal in Maryland. Don't want you to get in trouble with the *sabiki police*.


----------



## goggle eye

good to know; I had no idea. I have only been in MD for a year, and I don't want to burn out my welcome. time to get a cast net. I used to use them when I was a kid to catch minnows.


----------



## SpeedRacer

I've been using Fish Bites the past 2 years and they've worked pretty well. The stay on the hook better too.


----------



## mytmouse

Blood worms are pricey, so I salt the leftovers after my trips! It dries em out and makes them tougher, but the fish LOVE it! I have yet to have a fresh BW outcatch salted ones... and if your really worried about it just dip it in some blood from someone else on the beach or pier! LOL

MYT


----------



## Stinky_Pete

Fish bites definitely do the job. I keep a few packs in my TB and I never have to "stop for bait." I might get a handful of fresh shrimp from the GS, though.


----------



## Humdi

mmmmmmmm fishbites.
mmmmmm for the fish as per advertisement
mmmmmm for me since they are only 4.99 a pack
looks like they will last a few trips unless i actually do catch fish. still better then BW.

do i get red or green?


----------



## Stink-bait

Red. Also they have warm and cold water versions I us both.


----------



## foodfan

*Storing Salted Bloodworms*

Mytmouse

Good idea! How do you store them (refrigerated?), and how long will they keep? Am assuming that you cover them completely in salt, right? With the size of the bloodworms at Cheverly Sports, the 'leftovers' could amount to quite of bait for the next trip.

Thanks!
Foodfan


----------



## mytmouse

Foodfan, 
After I salt mine I do store them in the fridge, but you don't have to. They will last a few months. Make sure you dry them out really good first, I just lay them between paper towels for a few minutes. Then put a layer of salt on em.... Watch out! The blood will start squirtin out...lol! Then I roll em a lil bit to make sure they are covered. Let them dry out some more for about 30 mins or so. Then I pack them in some more fresh salt and throw the bloody stuff away! Works like a charm. When your ready to go out they don't smell the best, but I think thats what attracts the fish! Cheverly Sports is where I get mine too! And even after a decent day fishing I have enough to salt! LOL But in the rare case that I only have a few left, they will NEVER be given away at the end of my trip! Into salt they go...lol

MYT


----------



## foodfan

*Thank You for Secret Recipe*

MYT -- Appreciate the detailed instructions for preparing such a wonderful dish - for the fish, that is. lol! Will give it a try next chance that I get. Guess I'll need to seal up the finished product quite well - my wife is okay with bloodworms in the fridge, but only as long as they don't stink. 

Foodfan


----------



## fishwhenican

Stink-bait said:


> Red. Also they have warm and cold water versions I us both.


The cold water version doesn't have the mesh inside. I find the pinfish can pull them off the hook a lot easier.


----------



## MetroMan

Foodfan,
Definitely be prepared to cover them quickly after salting. Blood will squirt out...it got on my kitchen walls & counters. Glad my wife wasn't there to see that one. 

With the blood squirting out upon salting, you would think they're no good after that. But they still work as well as fresh/live ones in our experiences.


----------

